# Which CCs smoke good without aging?



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Recently received a pack of Cohiba Robustos and they were definitely not ready to be smoked... also got a pack of Siglo IV and VI, are those good to go right out of the 3-5 pack box or should they age for a while?

What other CCs are ready to smoke right away these days?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

HUHCs and RGPs are always good rott. 

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

UBC03 said:


> HUHCs and RGPs are always good rott.
> 
> Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


excuse my ignorance but I'm not familiar with those acronyms  is that H.Upmann? what's HC? RGPs? sorry


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

mvorbrodt said:


> excuse my ignorance but I'm not familiar with those acronyms  is that H.Upmann? what's HC? RGPs? sorry


They are the Half Coronas from H.upman HUHC otherwise known as crack sticks as well

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

RGP

Rafael Gonzalez Perla’s


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

Several orders of partagas mille fleurs have been good rott


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

UBC03 said:


> HUHCs and RGPs are always good rott.
> 
> Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS





ebnash said:


> RGP
> 
> Rafael Gonzalez Perla's


_X2!
And don't forget the Partagas shorts!
_
:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Mama sez, you can try to guess which Cuban cigars are good ROTT, but you never really know from one box to the next until you light 'em up.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

El Rey del Mundo Demi Tasse are cheap and cheerful.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

curmudgeonista said:


> Mama sez, you can try to guess which Cuban cigars are good ROTT, but you never really know from one box to the next until you light 'em up.


My Mama used to say 
"We make our plans and GOD laugh's at us"

Forest Gump said
"Life is like a box of chocolates you never know what your gonna get"

:vs_cool:


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> Mama sez, you can try to guess which Cuban cigars are good ROTT, but you never really know from one box to the next until you light 'em up.


Very accurate statement


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I've had good luck with several already mentioned. To add, HU Regalias, and Partagas shorts have been good to me ROTT. 
Luck being the operative word above IMHO. I've taken from @bpegler's advice on the subject of custom rolls that they're best when smoked freshly rolled, or after a nice nap. Not certain if the same applies to regular production cigars from the ISOM, but I'd imagine there's a good chance it holds true to a degree there. Of course it's all subject to palette and preference.

Sent from the lost and found looking for my mind.


----------



## norc47 (Apr 20, 2019)

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Several orders of partagas mille fleurs have been good rott


+1 to that. Partagas Coronas Juniors as well.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

I know the opinions on Vintage will vary but my last purchase were all 14’s and 15’s. For me they were worth the extra coin. 
And I was able to get variety which I like.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Olecharlie said:


> I know the opinions on Vintage will vary but my last purchase were all 14's and 15's. For me they were worth the extra coin.
> And I was able to get variety which I like.


Yes Charlie for sure opinions will vary.
Taste is very subjective.
Vintage for me not only means age.
But like fine wine or Champagne.
The year of production
In this reference not every year of production can be considered a Vintage year.
For me personally that last Vintage year was 2013.
I think the term Vintage is used way too loosely. :vs_cool:


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

My sample size is smaller than that of most of the other people on this thread but I've always thought Romeo y Julietas, Montecristos and Cohibas smoked beautifully even when fresh. Of course, for what they charge they oughta! Not to say every one is perfect or that they won't improve with age, but most of the sticks I've had are pretty darn terrific ROTT.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes Charlie for sure opinions will vary.
> Taste is very subjective.
> Vintage for me not only means age.
> But like fine wine or Champagne.
> ...


Yes I agree that's like calling my wife's 2015 SHO a Vintage car lol. That is how their listed as Vintage and I was pleased with my purchase, though a little more coin.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Olecharlie said:


> Yes I agree that's like calling my wife's 2015 SHO a Vintage car lol. That is how their listed as Vintage and I was pleased with my purchase, though a little more coin.


It may not be vintage but those are nice cars just the same.
As far as your purchase its your money.
Spend it as you like enjoy your seegars!:vs_cool:


----------



## Barry12321 (Aug 8, 2019)

I've had good experience ROTT with the more ubiquitous CCs like PLPC or Monte No. 4


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

Hard to say man. It varies so much box to box, year to year, code to code. I hear a lot of 2019 is smoking great young right now.


----------

